# Here we go again.... should have known.



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I was a memeber of this forum a good few years ago and quit after continued corrupt moderation. At the time the mods that were guilty were a new wave of mods and might have been keen to impress Glenn so I gave it time. But my posts (and othe members) that were apparently braking forum rules would be pulled up or deleted. Others doing the same got away with it because they had been members for years while I had only been around a year or so.. After several complaints to Glenn and nothing done I'd finally had enough and changed my password to something random, signed out knowing I didn't know the password and never came back..

Finally upgraditis got the better of me and I set up this new account to see what was around.. Within hours of rejoining I came across a new ish member having similar issues to what I'd had. Coincidence?

fast forward to last night and I make a genuine mistake with a forum sale rule. I still don't agree with it along with a few others. I had members telling me what I should do when it was nothing to do with them and not their item being sold. Glenn finally arrived to moderate and at first had the same opinion as me and a few others. Then when he was questioned changed his mind to the 'majority vote' no surprise there...

Then...... Tonight I have a look in the For Sale section and someone has blatantly broke forum rules and not by accident, a mod has moved the item to sold so seen the same as I have seen and nothing said or done..

as the lyrics go from a song of one of my favourite bands:

*Corrupt, corrupt from the bottom to the top*

*
**And you tell me it's the law*





*
*


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shame things descend like this......one bitten, twice shy or is that twice bitten once shy......I am not sure what the op is referring to, or whether he is right or wrong, but if he feels that way, then someone whether publicly or behind the scenes ought to be taking a look to ensure a level playing field


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Please get your facts straight. I never questioned @Glenns decision. All I did was ask him to *clarify the printed rules* as I understood them differently.

I don't actually agree that someone stating they'd accept a lower price to someone who backs out should automatically lower the asking price for all but respect the forum rules if utilizing it to sell. Mind you, I'd also respect a Mods decision after asking for adjudication instead of ignoring it entirely.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@Rom sorry you feel you've had a bad experience. It's not uncommon for sales threads to get a little complicated. When they do, mods try their best to clarify in the interests of fairness and forum rules as is the case in your sales thread. It's also understandable, though not exactly helpful, when other forum members chime in and offer their views and opinions as this can lead to things getting heated.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I do see the OP's point with regards to rules being broken today & the item moved to sold. So many times you see people sending a PM, almost appearing to do the deal away from the public eyes of the forum. IMHO that person should then be restricted from buying that item.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jacko112 said:


> I do see the OP's point with regards to rules being broken today & the item moved to sold. So many times you see people sending a PM, almost appearing to do the deal away from the public eyes of the forum. IMHO that person should then be restricted from buying that item.


Trouble is, in that particular instance the reply PM (if there even was one) could have just been advising negotiation needed to be on the open forum. It's not as if someone else claimed it on the thread only to find out it had sold already.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Surely this could have been pointed out to the person concerned on the thread , at the time ??


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Not my place @Nicknak, I'm not a mod & actually enjoy reading everyone's journey. Just saying that this rule seems to be abused fairly regularly.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> Surely this could have been pointed out to the person concerned on the thread , at the time ??


Yep but only if it was caught before he claimed it on the open forum anyway. He may well have realised his mistake of his own accord. I know several forums where sending a PM is the recognised form of negotiation (ironically so as not to publicly show what someone's willing to accept incase the deal falls through) that I don't find it too surprising when it happens here.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I think you have to be thick skinned to use any forum or social media, because you never know what's about to happen. This forum is sometimes over-policed, sometimes clicky, sometimes inconsistent, sometimes inhabited by people just running up their post count for some reason. And rude surprisingly often. But it's 95% good with good people. But it could be worse, Charlie could make a comeback and fleece everyone.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm wondering if the op is referring to the sale of my SJ today.

I received a PM from the buyer asking if a friend of theirs that is Coventry tomorrow could collect the grinder.

As the buyer only had 11 previous posts I gave them the benefit of the doubt re the rules and pm'd them back explaining that the forum does not allow for discussion via PM until an item has been sold and that if they wanted to buy the grinder to make that clear on the listing and I would then be happy to discuss the details for collection via PM.

The buyer then said on the forum thread they'd take the grinder and It was sold for the full asking price.

It was a dilemma when I received their PM and I made a judgement on replying to it following the HX gate affair, on this occasion no one lost out as the price was fixed and the buyer asked before anyone else showed any interest.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Sean said:


> I think you have to be thick skinned to use any forum or social media, because you never know what's about to happen. This forum is sometimes over-policed, sometimes clicky, sometimes inconsistent, sometimes inhabited by people just running up their post count for some reason. And rude surprisingly often. But it's 95% good with good people. But it could be worse, Charlie could make a comeback and fleece everyone.


I'm not thick skinned but I pretty much fall into most of your other characterisations. You missed a few more - generous, helpful, witty, knowledgeable and willing to share their knowledge. For starters . . .


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I guess the Mods have lives to lead and very likely do not monitor everything going on all the time ..

If I felt someone was doing something against the rules and felt aggrieved By that I would place my feelings politely on the thread or find a way to alert those Mods ...

I have seen this done on several occasions ..

I don't let anything said on here bother me any !

Most people I find friendly and very helpful ..

Others I view with mild amusement ..


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes there are a few comments made which make me raise an eyebrow lol


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@MildredM You are truly wonderful person ....

Marmalade ?..


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rom is being very quiet. I wonder if he can send PM's but not post in any section of the forum. Anyone like to comment?


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

MildredM said:


> I'm not thick skinned but I pretty much fall into most of your other characterisations. You missed a few more - generous, helpful, witty, knowledgeable and willing to share their knowledge. For starters . . .


I missed nothing.


----------



## IanGB (Oct 31, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> Rom is being very quiet. I wonder if he can send PM's but not post in any section of the forum. Anyone like to comment?


Yes


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm disappointed that anyone thinks anything to do with forum moderation is corrupt

The rules are clearly stated and have been in place for thousands of transactions successfully

Perhaps I could have been clearer in the adjudication - the fact is that Rule 4 applied - there's no denying that

At no time was I appeasing the majority vote - I simply applied the rules as they were written

Anyway - think what you like

I was in all day meetings and viewing from my phone whilst commuting due to being alerted by nearly a dozen members of the thread

When I was able to do so I reviewed (due to continued chatter) and clarified further

As for anyone speculating about what happened / no reply?

Please don't - it's unhelpful

Sometimes people like to take time out for any number of reasons, or have commitments offline requiring their attention

Account certainly still live with posting rights


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

GerryM said:


> I'm wondering if the op is referring to the sale of my SJ today.
> 
> I received a PM from the buyer asking if a friend of theirs that is Coventry tomorrow could collect the grinder.
> 
> ...


I believe I moved it to sold. I saw that the buyer mentioned sending a PM, but in the next post openly agreed to buy it at asking price. No other member comments were made, no one else jumped in and no moderation was necessary.

As part of the moderation team I commit my time to help make this place run as smoothly as possible, not just come on here to browse through the odd post that interests me. There is a lot we do in the background that no one sees, and no one is infallible. We can only go by the guidelines and rules set out when we joined (like everybody else) and advise accordingly.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Top work by moderators really, its not easy at all have been one myself on motorbike forum and that was way worse, so many spats over nothing!

Sale threads are always a bit tricky to.

Good to see Glenn and the mods do there best and as been said can not be on here 24/7, who I guess put in their time for for free as most mods do.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyway who was Rom? Did we lose one of the great characters!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's coffeegate all over again.

Having moderated for a long period of time myslef, I probably annoyed him last time , it's a thankless task, done in one's own time , with no reward. You didn't have time for Machiavellian plots or vendettas . I only wish someone had tried to corrupt me ...I'd have bitten their hand off.

Lastly , having midded for a so long , I released none of it really matters in the grand scheme of the world turning . Directing Anger and energy at real corruption in the outside world instead of on a coffee forum would be a better idea . I realised after a period of time Thats these type of threads and posts and getting overly angry on a coffee forum are not a good use of one's Time.

Really lastly , the secret mod plot paid off ..he's gone. See you all in the super secret mod and ex mod thread to celebrate


----------



## IanGB (Oct 31, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> Anyway who was Rom? Did we lose one of the great characters!


Really, What is this forum? Now you publicly say this about someone when you know that the can't defend themselves. Nice, you should be very proud of yourselves


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I thought Glenn said he had posting rights still etc?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I just love closed threads......what a great success for free speech......again........but hey, who needs free speech when you have crystal clear forum rules


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

IanGB said:


> Really, What is this forum? Now you publicly say this about someone when you know that the can't defend themselves. Nice, you should be very proud of yourselves


It's a coffee forum, this is all really wasted energy, along with me you should fine something more productive to be angry about and or do....


----------



## IanGB (Oct 31, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's a coffee forum, this is all really wasted energy, along with me you should fine something more productive to be angry about and or do....


No, it is defending what is right. Consequences of all this are real to those involved and all the rest is just opinion, I am certainly not angry, what gave you reason to think that?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

IanGB said:


> No, it is defending what is right. Consequences of all this are real to those involved and all the rest is just opinion, I am certainly not angry, what gave you reason to think that?


Ian, share with us what happened.....I am sure many would like to know matey


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Ian, share with us what happened.....I am sure many would like to know matey


I'm probably making a lot of assumptions here, but I'm guessing Rom pulled the sale as a result of the controversy and given his history. Looks like he has subsequently packed up and left the forum.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

IanGB said:


> Really, What is this forum? Now you publicly say this about someone when you know that the can't defend themselves. Nice, you should be very proud of yourselves


Seriously!!!!!!! I was being mischievous, not in the least bit derogatory, I am genuinely thoughtful of some of the characters that give this place colour and depth that don't post anymore for whatever reason. Folk really need to lighten up a little, this place is after all just about a drink


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ATZ said:


> I'm probably making a lot of assumptions here, but I'm guessing Rom pulled the sale as a result of the controversy and given his history. Looks like he has subsequently packed up and left the forum.


am sure you are right....but there are always two sides to a coin


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Seriously!!!!!!! Folk really need to lighten up a little, this place is after all just about a drink


----------



## IanGB (Oct 31, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> Ian, share with us what happened.....I am sure many would like to know matey


I can only tell you my side, It would not be right to tell that of others.

Rom and I concluded the sale by PM on Monday night, it was a little awkward at first but we smoothed things out. I arranged to drive to Leicester from N Wales this evening to conclude the sale. To Do this, I Had to miss out on a lunch with a friend but arranged to meet my partner who is working away in Nottingham instead. Oh and spent an hour getting the money from the bank.

At 8.00 I get a message from Rom saying sorry, the sale is off. He doesn't have any access to the forum moving forward and therefore needs to keep his machine.

I'm a big boy, cool with it all and don't know any of you from a bar of soap, but I will not sit back and let people make derogatory remarks about someone publicly when the person it falls on is not able to defend themselves.

Edit. As a new member, I know nothing of any "history" I am taking people at face value, based on my experience here.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> having midded


is that old English - possibly Chaucerian?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

In some ways it isn't that easy to see what this thread is about. I assume it's about selling rules.

The reason for the seller counter offer rule is pretty simple. This isn't ebay and by suggesting some price the seller has indicated that they are prepared to accept this amount for what ever it happens to be. Much like a Dutch auction. It's hard to see a fairer way of doing it as sellers may well try to get as much as they can on a sale. The valuation on a recent sale was £500 to £700 depending on "maintenance". Maintenance can mean all sorts of things such as full blown servicing where parts nearing end of life are replaced and all should have been checked over carefully. As the guide states pricing is buyer beware. 5 to 700 is a big range of potential offers and while a machine works today it might not tomorrow.

Frankly I can't see any problem with the rules as they are. If an offer appears there isn't a rule that says that the seller needs to respond or if they do stating I'll wait to see if a higher ones crop up or just saying no. A buyer may well try again and offer more on the other hand they might not. Sellers should have some latitude as people look at for sale sites at different times. I've noticed several things that have sold before I have even seen the post.







Just as well really as I have too much already.

John

-


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> is that old English - possibly Chaucerian?


I midded in mid earth forum land


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hobbits and Orcs - should have known.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think we should get rid of the sales forum all together... there should be a coffee car boot once every 4 months , where members turn up to sell stuff to each other ... No rules at all, last man standing, fight for your right to buy that super jolly.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> I think we should get rid of the sales forum all together... there should be a coffee car boot once every 4 months , where members turn up to sell stuff to each other ... No rules at all, last man standing, fight for your right to buy that super jolly.


Coffeedome!

Two men enter. One man leave.....with their dream machine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> Coffeedome!
> 
> Two men enter. One man leave.....with their dream machine.


Love it


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ajohn said:


> In some ways it isn't that easy to see what this thread is about. I assume it's about selling rules.
> 
> The reason for the seller counter offer rule is pretty simple. This isn't ebay and by suggesting some price the seller has indicated that they are prepared to accept this amount for what ever it happens to be. Much like a Dutch auction. It's hard to see a fairer way of doing it as sellers may well try to get as much as they can on a sale. The valuation on a recent sale was £500 to £700 depending on "maintenance". Maintenance can mean all sorts of things such as full blown servicing where parts nearing end of life are replaced and all should have been checked over carefully. As the guide states pricing is buyer beware. 5 to 700 is a big range of potential offers and while a machine works today it might not tomorrow.
> 
> ...


With respect, that is your interpretation and nothing else. Only a court of law can pass judgment on and set the rules. For example, I would totally disagree. Because this is a forum where it is suggested that all discussions take place in a public arena, then in effect, Ian sent a message to Rom offering £650. That was a private message which had to publicly aired. It was addressed to Ian and not to the general forum. If Ian turned that down, then it does not become the new asking price to the masses. Which is why the act os keeping everything in the general public domain is pointless and stupid. A deal is between 2 people and should be kept that way.

Of course, thats just my opinion John and is as worthless as yours or anyone else. look at Brexit, to see how pointless private negotiations become once in the general arena


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> I think we should get rid of the sales forum all together... there should be a coffee car boot once every 4 months , where members turn up to sell stuff to each other ... No rules at all, last man standing, fight for your right to buy that super jolly.


LOL Ok if you happen to live close to where it is. Have it in different areas and less choice available as the needed item might be some where else.








The SJ sale is odd - no real indication of who bought it.

John

-


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

ajohn said:


> LOL Ok if you happen to live close to where it is. Have it in different areas and less choice available as the needed item might be some where else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Odd? It's perfectly clear who bought it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> Coffeedome!
> 
> Two men enter. One man leave.....with their dream machine.


Bit sexist


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Bit sexist


It's a quote from an old film.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If Rom had really wanted to sell the machine ,, he could have , he could have just given you his email address and arranged it that way .

This " I cant , I don't have access to the forum " , and as Glenn said , he has not blocked him . This doesnt stop him concluding a private transaction ,he had with the person who wanted it, be it within forum rules or not.

Flouncing off once coz of a disagreement with the rules is unfortunate shall we say, twice is well a little sad...Then, in poor taste, or lacking humour , posting a quote about corruption, relating to a forum and people, that is run for free to the end user, by people giving up in their own time.

Lastly, this forum does not exist as a Gumtree or an Ebay , the selling feature is a by product of the forum, not the reason for it's existence . It causes more pointless and petty posts for the admins and owners that I would say is worth it in all honesty.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> If
> 
> Lastly, this forum does not exist as a Gumtree or an Ebay , the selling feature is a by product of the forum, not the reason for it's existence . It causes more pointless and petty posts for the admins and owners that I would say is worth it in all honesty.


Not if you follow the rules......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Not if you follow the rules......












But if your never coming back , again ,it doesn't matter .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> But if your never coming back , again ,it doesn't matter .


do I sense time travel entering this debate?






I scored 40 points!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> do I sense time travel entering this debate?


50 I'd say.

Oops there I go, running up my post count again. I am not sure how to post without that happening though . . .


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Lastly, this forum does not exist as a Gumtree or an Ebay , the selling feature is a by product of the forum, not the reason for it's existence . It causes more pointless and petty posts for the admins and owners that I would say is worth it in all honesty.


I've been posting here since March last year and I can only recall about two contentious sales, this being one of them.

Given the volume of them that is a very small percentage IMO, although I bet they cause a disproportionate amount of hassle.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm probably what you call a "fair weather" user of this forum which I often forget exists and then pleasantly surprised when I come across it again.

All I can say is that while I'm not knee deep in the politics of this forum (every forum has it), it does seem one of your much more positive forums run by a friendly group of moderators and an admin so I'm surprised about the vitriol in the earlier part of this thread. Sometimes people react overtly to perceived slights to themselves then embark upon crusade to let the world know how unfair everything is.

In summary, some people don't half get their knickers in a twist over nothing. : runs off :


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> 50 I'd say.
> 
> Oops there I go, running up my post count again. I am not sure how to post without that happening though . . .


You need to start combining posts, no matter how bizarre the conglomeration reads


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> You need to start combining posts, no matter how bizarre the conglomeration reads


Of course! Why didn't I think of that!

A nice day out today.










You could check your flow meter.

It's better when your scrunch it up, I find. Still a bit prickly on your nether regions though!

I wasn't keen and wouldn't buy one, if I'm being honest.

Thanks Lee and co at Foundry.

I'm preferring this to the Real Thing, @joey24dirt.










I could tell you but you may not like it!

Hello and welcome









I'd go for red myself!

Will you take £9.95?

Christmas! (That's the forum rant thread)!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Coffeedome!
> 
> Two men enter. One man leave.....with their dream machine.


And a double HERNIA, they aint light and of course fully tested and demonstrated complete with a bag of free beans, I'm still looking for a second dual boiler machine to save lugging mine around...... but visiting 'For Sale' is OK if you can survive the minefield around it.

Jon.


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> If Rom had really wanted to sell the machine ,, he could have , he could have just given you his email address and arranged it that way .
> 
> This " I cant , I don't have access to the forum " , and as Glenn said , he has not blocked him . This doesnt stop him concluding a private transaction ,he had with the person who wanted it, be it within forum rules or not.
> 
> ...


From previous posts it looks like Rom was hoping to bag one of the christmas vesuvius bargains and that's why he was selling his HX. As Moultram announced this morning he'd bagged the last vesuvius on offer I think Rom's withdrawal of the sale is basically because he lost out, not because of the faff over £25.

To then pass that off as corruption in the forum is probably just sour grapes.

Personally the rules are clear, sensible and work fine for me. Rather than all the discussion over the precise legality or enfoceability of them I think it's better to focus on the tremendous amount of good will that accompanies most sales, including the forum courier offers from members with nothing to gain personally. This really is a very unique environment for buying and selling and I for one would like it to stay that way, even if it does occassionally cause a bit of Eastenders drama.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> 50 I'd say.
> 
> Oops there I go, running up my post count again. I am not sure how to post without that happening though . . .


 @MildredM I don't think I would be alone asking you to stay exactly as you are , have been ... Without being too sickly you and others like you are what makes this place so enjoyable ..


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Tsangpa said:


> From previous posts it looks like Rom was hoping to bag one of the christmas vesuvius bargains and that's why he was selling his HX. As Moultram announced this morning he'd bagged the last vesuvius on offer I think Rom's withdrawal of the sale is basically because he lost out, not because of the faff over £25.
> 
> To then pass that off as corruption in the forum is probably just sour grapes.


Purely a personal assumption.

Jon.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Tsangpa said:


> From previous posts it looks like Rom was hoping to bag one of the christmas vesuvius bargains and that's why he was selling his HX. As Moultram announced this morning he'd bagged the last vesuvius on offer I think Rom's withdrawal of the sale is basically because he lost out, not because of the faff over £25.
> 
> To then pass that off as corruption in the forum is probably just sour grapes.
> 
> Personally the rules are clear, sensible and work fine for me. Rather than all the discussion over the precise legality or enfoceability of them I think it's better to focus on the tremendous amount of good will that accompanies most sales, including the forum courier offers from members with nothing to gain personally. This really is a very unique environment for buying and selling and I for one would like it to stay that way, even if it does occassionally cause a bit of Eastenders drama.


I did see that myself.

I think the inference was he should have had first dibs on the ACS special as he posted on the open thread first rather than PMing Pablo directly as the successful candidate did.

This combined with his historical experience and current sale drama has led to where we are now.

It's a shame as people will always focus on the negative rather than the positive stuff your point out in your post.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ATZ said:


> I did see that myself.
> 
> I think the inference was he should have had first dibs on the ACS special as he posted on the open thread first rather than PMing Pablo directly as the successful candidate did.
> 
> ...


That inference doesn't scan. The successful candidate posted openly on the ACS thread before rom which legitimately puts him ahead of the cue.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> @MildredM I don't think I would be alone asking you to stay exactly as you are , have been ... Without being too sickly you and others like you are what makes this place so enjoyable ..


So ... you got my cheque then


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> That inference doesn't scan. The successful candidate posted openly on the ACS thread before rom which legitimately puts him ahead of the cue.


I think Rom was inferring that fact the deal was concluded via PM rather than openly on the sale thread @ashcroc There was also the sale of the Super Jolly but any PM activity there appears to have been totally innocent. Sounds as though Rom took it all very much to heart given a previous bad experience and has voted with his feet. Who knows.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@MildredM yes thank you �� ..

I read a post and liked it thinking it was meant with humour ,second post suggested not ..

Perhaps just saying in my post what most people feel


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> @MildredM yes thank you �� ..
> 
> I read a post and liked it thinking it was meant with humour ,second post suggested not ..
> 
> Perhaps just saying in my post what most people feel


Hehe! The trouble with the typed word is you can't see the smile and hear the laughter


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Sometimes grumpy posts are quite funny even when they are not meant to be


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ATZ said:


> I think Rom was inferring that fact the deal was concluded via PM rather than openly on the sale thread @ashcroc There was also the sale of the Super Jolly but any PM activity there appears to have been totally innocent. Sounds as though Rom took it all very much to heart given a previous bad experience and has voted with his feet. Who knows.


That's possible though the ACS ex-display sales have always been a bit of an enigma with their own way of doing things slightly outside standard forum rules. Strictly speaking, they shouldn't be in that section due to being a business but where else would it go for people to see it?


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Sorry - off-topic alert:










Is @MildredM in the 10,000 Club or the 100,000 Club? (Just how old is she?)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Banjoman said:


> Sorry - off-topic alert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"One should never trust a woman who will tell you her age. A woman who would tell one that would tell one anything".

While you've got my badge, give it a polish can you, please


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I was told never ask a lady her age ! @Banjoman

Where have you been ?

Keep up


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I was told never ask a lady her age !
> 
> Where have you been ?


Scrunching my Izal


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Sorry not you Mildred ...

I hope you have some soothing lotion


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Scrunching my Izal


My dad used to get that from the railway. At least my mum insisted on having normal loo roll as well. I used to use it as tracing paper as a kid.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Miss you @Rom. Come back soon, third time lucky. Ho ho ho.


----------



## SoleBay (Aug 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> 50 I'd say.
> 
> Oops there I go, running up my post count again. I am not sure how to post without that happening though . . .


 @MildredM Maybe you could PM your next post at random to other current online members, get them to post on your behalf to get their count up on the way to 10k!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

SoleBay said:


> @MildredM Maybe you could PM your next post at random to other current online members, get them to post on your behalf to get their count up on the way to 10k!!


I could! Have you reported your post counter - it doesn't appear to be working very well


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rhys said:


> My dad used to get that from the railway. At least my mum insisted on having normal loo roll as well. I used to use it as tracing paper as a kid.


YES! Tracing paper. What in goodness name was THAT all about? Did we go, 'oh look, a nice picture. I must go get a square of Izal and trace that?' Life was so simple then . . . .


----------



## SoleBay (Aug 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I could! Have you reported your post counter - it doesn't appear to be working very well


I think I have been modded down a few K's, thats why I need to be a proxy for others to get mine up above 100!!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Just catching up with a few posts here and I'm quite taken aback by the in depth investigation some members made into a members historic posts to further a case, almost stalking and on line bullying and collecting others to join the posse.

It was really unnecessary.

Well done and it does go part way to explain why some people join and take part on a regular basis only to stop posting with the passage of time.

Jon.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

xpresso said:


> Just catching up with a few posts here and I'm quite taken aback by the in depth investigation some members made into a members historic posts to further a case, almost stalking and on line bullying and collecting others to join the posse.
> 
> It was really unnecessary.


I'm sorry, but it's nothing of the sort. Rom left the forum and cancelled a sale without a real explanation other than the cryptic one here about "corruption" and past disagreements, looking back at his recent posts just gave a clue as to why he acted the way he has. There was/is no bullying or posse mentality here so far as I can see.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Really ?...... Had there not been a hiccup in very early stages of that sale that escalated by differences of interpretation by other members, the sale would have been completed, done and dusted.

END.

Jon.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Let he who has not sinned, cast the first stone........we all have opinions.....they can all be right as this is not a Court of Law and we are not Lawyers although there are obviously a handful of Barrack Room Judges


----------



## IanGB (Oct 31, 2018)

xpresso said:


> Really ?...... Had there not been a hiccup in very early stages of that sale that escalated by differences of interpretation by other members, the sale would have been completed, done and dusted.
> 
> END.
> 
> Jon.


Correct.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Rom said:


> I was a memeber of this forum a good few years ago and quit after continued corrupt moderation. At the time the mods that were guilty were a new wave of mods and might have been keen to impress Glenn so I gave it time. But my posts (and othe members) that were apparently braking forum rules would be pulled up or deleted. Others doing the same got away with it because they had been members for years while I had only been around a year or so.. After several complaints to Glenn and nothing done I'd finally had enough and changed my password to something random, signed out knowing I didn't know the password and never came back..
> 
> Finally upgraditis got the better of me and I set up this new account to see what was around.. Within hours of rejoining I came across a new ish member having similar issues to what I'd had. Coincidence?
> 
> ...


U ok hun?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Sean said:


> I think you have to be thick skinned to use any forum or social media, because you never know what's about to happen. This forum is sometimes over-policed, sometimes clicky, sometimes inconsistent, sometimes inhabited by people just running up their post count for some reason. And rude surprisingly often. But it's 95% good with good people. But it could be worse, Charlie could make a comeback and fleece everyone.


I actually saw a post on facebook the other day. It was an advert for the (very expensive) Sage dual boiler and when I read the comments on it he'd posted saying how he was impressed with his and loved it. I couldn't help wondering why someone who could afford a very expensive and unnecessary luxury item would rip people off for a few quid.

I wish I'd have known about it at the time, he used to live not far from me, I could have gone round and spoke to him and not in a keyboard warrior, I'm a hard man kind of way. You'd be surprised how often just turning up on someone's doorstep can focus a person on something they've been meaning to sort. It's happened to me a couple of times with watch purchases that haven't gone as planned on Ebay. You'd also be surprised how often these people who've "mislaid" your money are affluent and outwardly respectable.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

cold war kid said:


> I actually saw a post on facebook the other day. It was an advert for the (very expensive) Sage dual boiler and when I read the comments on it he'd posted saying how he was impressed with his and loved it. I couldn't help wondering why someone who could afford a very expensive and unnecessary luxury item would rip people off for a few quid.
> 
> I wish I'd have known about it at the time, he used to live not far from me, I could have gone round and spoke to him and not in a keyboard warrior, I'm a hard man kind of way. You'd be surprised how often just turning up on someone's doorstep can focus a person on something they've been meaning to sort. It's happened to me a couple of times with watch purchases that haven't gone as planned on Ebay. You'd also be surprised how often these people who've "mislaid" your money are affluent and outwardly respectable.


That was a review machine he got v cheap or free


----------



## Dougy Giro (Aug 8, 2017)

Rom said:


> I was a memeber of this forum a good few years ago and quit after continued corrupt moderation. At the time the mods that were guilty were a new wave of mods and might have been keen to impress Glenn so I gave it time. But my posts (and othe members) that were apparently braking forum rules would be pulled up or deleted. Others doing the same got away with it because they had been members for years while I had only been around a year or so.. After several complaints to Glenn and nothing done I'd finally had enough and changed my password to something random, signed out knowing I didn't know the password and never came back..
> 
> Finally upgraditis got the better of me and I set up this new account to see what was around.. Within hours of rejoining I came across a new ish member having similar issues to what I'd had. Coincidence?
> 
> ...


Were you hoping for a Leveller playing field?

Possibly more level, but that wouldnt work.


----------



## homer (Nov 17, 2018)

still think lavazza is not a bad coffee


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

....and back in the room!

nice to read all the replies


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

I just saw the sale thread.

In my opinion if someone makes an offer and the seller makes a counter offer then that new lower price is now the asking price and the first person to offer that new asking price should be accepted. That's how it would work on other forums I frequent. That thread really turned into a mess.

That's just my opinion though. At the end of the day, everyone involved should be happy, though if someone misses out they will most likely be upset.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Nick1881 said:


> I just saw the sale thread.
> 
> In my opinion if someone makes an offer and the seller makes a counter offer then that new lower price is now the asking price and the first person to offer that new asking price should be accepted. That's how it would work on other forums I frequent. That thread really turned into a mess.
> 
> That's just my opinion though. At the end of the day, everyone involved should be happy, though if someone misses out they will most likely be upset.


This would be an appropriate reply to your rather "after the main event" post...














P.S. I had forgotten just how good that song was.....the guy had real talent....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rom said:


> ....and back in the room!
> 
> nice to read all the replies


Welcome back...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> This would be an appropriate reply to your rather "after the main event" post...


Earworm alert


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> This would be an appropriate reply to your rather "after the main event" post...


Prefer Vienna


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rhys said:


> Prefer Vienna


My vote would be Salzburg for the ride down to the mines.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I just went to update my ECM Sale thread but it's locked so thought I'd post here.

For clarity my machine is now sold to IanGB as per Sales rule 4 at the price of £650.

if a mod could open the thread and move to sold with the 2nd line of this post that would be great.


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

I skipped all the posts, but I have to add I have noticed, some people seem able to break whatever rules they like, and also some people have for sale threads that get moderated as per the rules but other people (like me) get trolled and this is allowed. Or moderators will say "please don't add to the thread if not on topic" and again some people ignore this and the mods do nothing.

One of my threads got ruined this way, I posted a pic of my gaggia having not cleaned it, as I was using it... and having dyspraxia my hands shake so I got some coffee grinds on it...big deal right being stainless steel.... anyway I got trolled for 3 pages and the mods did nothing. Despite mods pming me saying they will delete the thread when asked...when I asked...they ignored me. Thread is still up with the quoted pics so when I come to sell it, it could look bad to people who don't realise that stainless steel doesn't stain.

So yes I have encountered what you call "corrupt moderation". It seems very like "all pigs are equal but some are more equal than others" as in all forum members are equal but some people are allowed to break the rules.

As a result I stopped donating and I stopped coming here for bean advice (there's a FB group for that) so GG moderators.


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

cold war kid said:


> I actually saw a post on facebook the other day. It was an advert for the (very expensive) Sage dual boiler and when I read the comments on it he'd posted saying how he was impressed with his and loved it. I couldn't help wondering why someone who could afford a very expensive and unnecessary luxury item would rip people off for a few quid.
> 
> I wish I'd have known about it at the time, he used to live not far from me, I could have gone round and spoke to him and not in a keyboard warrior, I'm a hard man kind of way. You'd be surprised how often just turning up on someone's doorstep can focus a person on something they've been meaning to sort. It's happened to me a couple of times with watch purchases that haven't gone as planned on Ebay. You'd also be surprised how often these people who've "mislaid" your money are affluent and outwardly respectable.


It's not really worth doing that these days. These days you are likely to get shot or stabbed for this. I no longer even beep at people for their ridiculous and dumb behaviour on the road because you don't know what psychopath is behind the wheel.

I had an arguement with someone on a forum over a decade ago and they turned up on my doorstep and gave me a broken nose, he in turn left some teeth on my drive, all because I had used logic and reason to take apart his BS posts and his ego had got triggered enough to drive 300 miles to my front door. He got my address from companies house (thanks Government!) which is why I use city-address for companies now.

For what is a few words to you and me is a huge deal for people not quite wired properly.


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

MildredM said:


> I'm not thick skinned but I pretty much fall into most of your other characterisations. You missed a few more - generous, helpful, witty, knowledgeable and willing to share their knowledge. For starters . . .


IMO you should be a moderator at the very least. You are one of the most helpful and non judgemental forum members I have come across.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Don't encourage people to reply on this thread


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jony said:


> Don't encourage people to reply on this thread


In the name of free speech...why?


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Guess moderators don't like being critiqued.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

He is not a mod though


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Maybe he chats to them elsewhere... either way I don't see why genuine discussion about it can be anything but productive.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

thesmileyone said:


> I had an arguement with someone on a forum over a decade ago and they turned up on my doorstep and gave me a broken nose, he in turn left some teeth on my drive, all because I had used logic and reason to take apart his BS posts and his ego had got triggered enough to drive 300 miles to my front door. He got my address from companies house (thanks Government!) which is why I use city-address for companies now.
> 
> For what is a few words to you and me is a huge deal for people not quite wired properly.


That is a terrible experience which makes uncomfortable reading, I'm sorry you were attacked, it sounds like the individual is a risk to anyone that upsets them.

Hopefully they were dealt with appropriately, you've recovered physically and the impact psychologically diminishes as much as it possibly can after such traumatic events.


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

No I am glad it happened.

Because what if it had not and someone else stabbed me instead?

It taught me a pair of valuable lessons.

1. People are crazy, so it's not worth offending them.

2. The importance of anonymitiy.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

thesmileyone said:


> No I am glad it happened.
> 
> Because what if it had not and someone else stabbed me instead?
> 
> .


Hmmm, I'd be with you if those were the only two choices, however, not being assaulted at all is always my preferred option and expectation.

I appreciate that shit happens and we have little or zero control over that, but I still feel alarm and compassion for you even though you weren't stabbed!

All the best.

Gerry


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

thesmileyone said:


> IMO you should be a moderator at the very least. You are one of the most helpful and non judgemental forum members I have come across.


Thanks! It would be a great opportunity to channel my inner school ma'am 

"YOU BOY. MY OFFICE. NOWWW!"


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

MildredM said:


> Thanks! It would be a great opportunity to channel my inner school ma'am
> 
> "YOU BOY. MY OFFICE. NOWWW!"


How would Snakey cope if you could discipline him as well!!!!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Drewster said:


> How would Snakey cope if you could discipline him as well!!!!!


He knows his place


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Maybe weak at the Knees.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

thesmileyone said:


> One of my threads got ruined this way, I posted a pic of my gaggia having not cleaned it, as I was using it... and having dyspraxia my hands shake so I got some coffee grinds on it...big deal right being stainless steel.... anyway I got trolled for 3 pages and the mods did nothing. Despite mods pming me saying they will delete the thread when asked...when I asked...they ignored me. Thread is still up with the quoted pics so when I come to sell it, it could look bad to people who don't realise that stainless steel doesn't stain.


Wasn't this the thread for the sale of your mignon ? Just checked the thread and the photos and your texts are deleted. If you don't want to bring attention to the issue, leave it be - don't bring it up again.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Thanks! It would be a great opportunity to channel my inner school ma'am
> 
> "YOU BOY. MY OFFICE. NOWWW!"


I, and I suspect many others would do so, gladly and/or very meekly!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Batian said:


> I, and I suspect many others would do so, gladly and/or very meekly!


Move over Snakey!!!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

thesmileyone said:


> IMO you should be a moderator at the very least. You are one of the most helpful and non judgemental forum members I have come across.


Then I'd have nothing to do


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Thanks! It would be a great opportunity to channel my inner school ma'am
> 
> "YOU BOY. MY OFFICE. NOWWW!"


I suspect we might get a few " off with his head moments"


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

thesmileyone said:


> Guess moderators don't like being critiqued.


I don't mind. If I've done something wrong please tell me...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

thesmileyone said:


> I skipped all the posts, but I have to add I have noticed, some people seem able to break whatever rules they like, and also some people have for sale threads that get moderated as per the rules but other people (like me) get trolled and this is allowed. Or moderators will say "please don't add to the thread if not on topic" and again some people ignore this and the mods do nothing.
> 
> One of my threads got ruined this way, I posted a pic of my gaggia having not cleaned it, as I was using it... and having dyspraxia my hands shake so I got some coffee grinds on it...big deal right being stainless steel.... anyway I got trolled for 3 pages and the mods did nothing. Despite mods pming me saying they will delete the thread when asked...when I asked...they ignored me. Thread is still up with the quoted pics so when I come to sell it, it could look bad to people who don't realise that stainless steel doesn't stain.
> 
> ...


I think the moderators do the best job they can. I fit moderating in between running a business and raising a family. Any inconsistency on my part is driven by a lack of time rather than any favouritism or malice.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Drewster said:


> Move over Snakey!!!


Hey! What's been going on, behind my back?

Hands off..... I saw her first!


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

working dog said:


> Wasn't this the thread for the sale of your mignon ? Just checked the thread and the photos and your texts are deleted. If you don't want to bring attention to the issue, leave it be - don't bring it up again.


That's really not the point though, is it.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

thesmileyone said:


> That's really not the point though, is it.


Its simple. If you think that the mods are singling you out for special attention or you don't like the tone of a forum, move on. Ive done this with a few fora. As the mods have said, they perform the work on a voluntary basis and are not infallible.


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Right because a 2 step thread deletion button takes an awful amount of time.


----------

